# Rest in Peace



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Jack was a cadaver dog for the Tennessee Highway Patrol. He was the last working dog I'll have as I'm closing in on retirement myself. Jack was humanely euthanized 9/2/09. He would have been 14 years old in October. 


To a faithful partner and a loyal friend. Few know the contributions Blackjack made in his working career. Those that do know will be forever greatful. Rest in Peace Jack, you were one of the best. 

David


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

My deepest condolences!!!! I am sorry for your loss
RIP JAck


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's hard to loose such a valuble friend and working partner.
Rest in peace BlackJack.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss, David. We all have a very strong bond with our dogs, and it's devastating to lose them. But there is a very special "something" between working partners and I think the loss is even harder...

Run free and healthy, Jack...


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

OMGosh September HAS been a hardd month for this clan ..... I am sorry for your (and all of our losses) I know it takes years and countless patience to raise and train a dog o f that caliber. 
We all lost a hero and protector. 
But for you and your family knowing he was so much more to you than that .... please accept our sincere condolances.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear the news.

RIP Jack.

Thank you both for your service.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I'm sorry. My old dutchie will not last much longer I fear. So hard to let them go........


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

My condolences, too. :-(


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

My deepest condolences to you. It sounds like he was a truly accomplished partner.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss...when you work with a dog for so long and depend on him, like you most certainly must have, the void must be tremendous. Please know that there are folks out here that are deeply sympathetic.


----------



## LEOK9Trainer (Jan 6, 2006)

Dave,
Sorry to hear about Jack. It's never easy. I just retired and my 4th working dog Zeus was also just put down due to cancer. There's a special place for our partners in heaven.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry about your loss.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry.








To loose a dog breaks your heart.
To loose a partner rips it out.
May you be able to find peace in his, and may you find a joyful reunion at the bridge.


----------

